# Spray-on clothes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-like-second-skin-try-instant-fabric-can.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess you'll never have to say I can't find clothes that fit me anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they'll be making it in "Corpsed Blucky"?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great. NOW how am I going to respond to "Does this shirt make me look fat?"???


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This guy has been working on this for TEN YEARS!? WHYYYyyyyyy!?

I wanna see the underwear app...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

no more having to wash your undies just spray on new YAY NO SKID MARKS


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey is that what they call spray and wash???


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I swear, BTP, your sense of humor is right up my alley.  


Bone To Pick said:


> Great. NOW how am I going to respond to "Does this shirt make me look fat?"???


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> no more having to wash your undies just spray on new YAY NO SKID MARKS


No skid marks but the blowbacks are horrendous!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would think that a fart would create a large balloon....?? and wouldnt it stick to your body hair?? ewww


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

HAVE WE ALL GONE MAD!!! oops sorry forgot where we were.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Oddities is the perfect category for this. Thanks, I needed a lighthearted distraction from work today.


----------

